# TORONTO | Ontario Court of Justice Toronto | 96m | 17 fl | Prep



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

The following teams were prequalified and have been invited to submit formal proposals for the new Toronto courthouse project:

EllisDon Infrastructure
Developer: EllisDon Capital Inc.
Constructor: EllisDon Design Build Inc.
Design Team: *Renzo Piano Building Workshop and NORR Limited*
Facilities Management: EllisDon Facilities Services Inc. and SNC Lavalin O&M
Financial Advisor: EllisDon Capital Inc.

Plenary Justice
Developer: Plenary Group (Canada) Ltd.
Constructor: PCL Constructors Canada Inc.
Design Team: *WZMH Architects*, *Perkins Eastman* and *CGL RicciGreene*
Facilities Management: Johnson Controls Inc.
Financial Advisor: TD Securities Inc.


On the architecture of the new Toronto courthouse : 

The Star : https://www.thestar.com/news/crime/...e-will-likely-look-different-from-others.html



> “What we think is really important now is that those public spaces have access to daylight,” Sula says, referring to the skylights and windows overlooking the city incorporated in the new Thunder Bay courthouse. “It has the ability to calm people, because these are such stressful environments, but it also has the ability to connect people back down to the broader community.”
> 
> It’s one of the ways courthouse design has shifted over the years to embody a justice system that is modern, open and accessible to the public it serves, she says.





> “Transparency is a big thing,” Berton says. “Courthouses are supposed to be seen as doing justice.”





> Some layout inspiration is being taken from shopping malls, which are designed with a “visual spine” that feels like walking down a street, he says.












The site : 

Image courtesy of Edward Skira at UT


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Renzo Piano? This might be nice.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

He recently designed this courthouse in Paris.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1489032


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

IThomas said:


> He recently designed this courthouse in Paris.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1489032


I hope we get something glassy like that here. This area is in need of some quality glass to relieve the brutalist cityscape.









http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...avenue-govt-of-ontario-22s-wzmh.20591/page-17


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

It's one of the few areas in the downtown that could use some glass. Unfortunately you'll barely be able to see it from Nathan Philips Square because it's so short. The view south will continue to be the better by a long shot.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...avenue-govt-of-ontario-22s-wzmh.20591/page-18


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=124156&page=426


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...avenue-govt-of-ontario-22s-wzmh.20591/page-18


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Still no design?


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Still no design?


We should be able to see the winning design by fall.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Renzo Piano was selected as the architect.


----------



## borc (Nov 11, 2015)

..What is the schedule now?
Can anyone share some render views or sketch from RPBW project? Did EllisDon show to the city what they will construct?


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I didn't think it would be so tall. Kind of bland design, but at least it will have a good quality build, since it's Renzo Piano.


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Prep

09/03/19*










https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...nfrastructure-ontar-renzo-piano.20591/page-33


----------

